# Shop Made Assembly Square



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

After our kitchen remodel, I had several pieces of 3/4 inch plywood left over that I stuck on the shelf.

Today, I pulled a couple of them down and made a pair of supports to help me assemble cabinets.

I used a jig saw to cut the areas where the clamps mount. I double checked the pair by sitting them back to back. Everything appears to be square.

No doubt these will help me assemble my projects. It's nice to have a helping hand at assembly time.

I included a basic drawing for anyone that would like to make some. The dimensions are not set in stone. Make what ever size to suit your work.

This was an easy project and should prove to be very helpful.
Mike


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Good idea Mike.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

When I seen the first pic I thought you were building a Stealth plane


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

Good idea. :wink:


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

I coulda used some of those a couple of weeks ago, assembling some cabinets for my laundry room. That was a pain with only two hands.


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

A real KISS job that has great potential. Thanks.


----------



## woodman79 (Aug 24, 2015)

Great idea.


----------



## bigkahunaranch (Aug 24, 2015)

Smart, nice use of scraps.


----------

